# Our new Family addition is a...



## Polarbear (Apr 10, 2010)

Last Year, on the eve of our wedding, my husband found this beautiful lost bird hoppping around his truck in the parking lot at work! The lady t the pet store told us it was a pigeon, but did not know much else. We decided to keep the bird and named it Guy (the french way). We still can't tell if Guy is a boy or a girl. I think she is a girl because she coos along to all the girly songs on the radio and loves the movie New Moon. How can we tell what sex the bird is, and what breed?


----------



## Polarbear (Apr 10, 2010)

...I can't get a photo to upload...
grrr


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi!
A picture would be real helpful. The photo download for *albums* here is not working right now. If you have a site where you download photo's like "webshots" or "photobucket" you can copy the IMG address and put it in your posts. OR just above where you type your message there is an "insert image" icon and you can upload from your pc.
Males do alot of strutting and bowing


----------

